

Ask HN: What was the name of the proto-IDE that used an Xbox controller? - Vervious

I think it was on the front page a while back; some awesome person's personal project, that used code folding and copy-paste, to help make programming more accessible for non-keyboardists.<p>I wanted to revisit it but I don't know what it is called anymore. Is there any chance you might know? Thanks!
======
slater
This?

<http://www.tiledtext.com/>

Youtube video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tztmgCcZaM4)

And the original HN post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5306155>

~~~
Vervious
Yes! Thank you - I've been searching for about an hour, and this is just
awesome.

